

You and I Can't Buy the Guns Mexican Cartels Own - nkurz
http://www.gunnewsdaily.com/rw807.html

======
nkurz
This article gives an argument I haven't seen before: legally available guns
in the US crowd out illegal military weapons. The author offers evidence that
fully automatic weapons are much more common in Mexico, where gun laws are
stricter than the US.

This seems like a parallel with drug legalization. If 'all' drugs are illegal,
there is less of a differentiation between hard and soft drugs. Is this true,
and if so does this apply to guns as well?

~~~
mariorz
this doesn't belong here, please read the guidelines. It's also so
preposterous that I'm marking it off as a troll.

~~~
nkurz
It's not a troll. I'm a US hunter who is not particularly in favor of guns for
personal protection. I've spent some time living close to Juarez, Chihuahua,
which is a significantly more violent city than neighboring El Paso, Texas.
I'm very interested in explanations of why this is the case, and have never
seen this particular argument before.

For me, this falls in the category "anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity" and "evidence of some interesting new phenomenon". Thus I disagree
that it is inappropriate. Interestingly, I also found a guideline "Please
don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate for the
site."

